# Flow master force 2



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I guess what I said about the search tool went WAY over your head...

This thread has full discussion and the OP has installed: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e.../6644-flowmaster-cat-back-exhaust-system.html

Cruze with Flowmaster cat-back exhaust. - YouTube


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

im sorry man i really am... my other one was overloaded. sorry about that.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Overloaded? I'm not sure I understand- I have a 40+ page photoshop thread that is still not over loaded, but maybe if there is an issue I can forward that to our admins.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

im really sorry, thanks for the page it was very very helpful so it is a good buy then?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I think it is a great buy. I actually really like it, and highly recommend it. Just depends on what you are looking for.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

because theres a single output borla on sale for 590 as well.. but it prob wouldnt sound as good as dual output.. any notice in difference other then sound? and i dont want it too too loud trying to keep it hidden from my gfs dad


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

is it super loud idling?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I did see a slight MPG increase. And its definitely not too loud. It is definitely noticeable it isn't stock, but it is in no way too loud. At idle it is low and deep, very nice sounding. driving it is louder inside, mainly when accelerating between 2 and 3k rpm, but not annoying. Driving away its again loud enough to tell its aftermarket, but not ricey loud at all. Honestly it is a very mature exhaust, loud enough to satisfy my craving for sound, but quiet enough to be taken seriously.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

